# Easiest Tractor to Work On



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

For all those who have been around their fair share of CUT's, what is the easiest/most basic tractor you have came across.

Probably talking old school here, something without anything fancy, just a workhorse that is as simple as can be to get in and repair.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

kau said:


> For all those who have been around their fair share of CUT's, what is the easiest/most basic tractor you have came across.
> 
> Probably talking old school here, something without anything fancy, just a workhorse that is as simple as can be to get in and repair.


it's ALWAYS the other guy's (the one i'm not working on)... ;-)

william...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I happen to like my bare bones John Deere 990, because it has no frillies whatsoever. It's geared not hydro or an E shifter, no synchros no electronic crap etc, but then it's a newer machine too. I'd say anything from any manufacturer that has a geared tranny and no frills is going to be the best. What are you planning on Keith?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Well I bought a project that is just too much of a project and now I need something more immediate that can hit the ground running so starting my search. Something basic and with mower/dirt bucket attachments.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

At the very least, I'd get a tractor with a shuttle shift for forward/reverse shifting. If you do a lot of loader work, you will be a lot happier than with a standard single shifter transmission. The shuttle lets you quickly shift from forward to reverse without having to change the gear you are in. We have that on our 574 and when we had the loader on there, it was nice and fast to change direction compared to my cousin's JD 2630 loader tractor with the stick shifter. Hydrostatic drive is even easier than a gear drive, but if you are doing heavy loader work or using ground engaging equipment, I'd prefer a gear drive transmission. They are more robust than a hydrostatic one and will probably last longer.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Country Boy said:


> At the very least, I'd get a tractor with a shuttle shift for forward/reverse shifting. If you do a lot of loader work, you will be a lot happier than with a standard single shifter transmission. The shuttle lets you quickly shift from forward to reverse without having to change the gear you are in. We have that on our 574 and when we had the loader on there, it was nice and fast to change direction compared to my cousin's JD 2630 loader tractor with the stick shifter. Hydrostatic drive is even easier than a gear drive, but if you are doing heavy loader work or using ground engaging equipment, I'd prefer a gear drive transmission. They are more robust than a hydrostatic one and will probably last longer.


I totally agree, though the price sure jumps whenever you see the reverser option.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Too bad you can't pick up an old Chamberlain. they are so simple but probably too big for what you want.


----------

